# [SO] Gentoo GNU/Linux v/s FreeBSD (Abierto)

## JotaCE

No es que pretenda iniciar una polemica entre los que usamos Gentoo en el escritorio y servidores y los que usan algun sistema operativo BSD.

Por el contrario mi intencion es leer de ustedes cuales pueden ser las fortalezas y debilidades de cada uno. que los hace potentes y que los hace debiles.

Como ejemplo : es sabido que OpenBSD de la mucho a la seguridad. 

Pero la pregunta es .... que opinan ustedes ?

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Bueno, OpenBSD siempre lo uso para servidor DNS, DHCP y similares. Por supuesto PF es mucho más sencillo que iptables, siempre que pongo un firewall trato que sea PF (eso creo yo). La seguridad de los BSD tiene un punto importante, los servicios no se inician automáticamente como sucede en el 90% de las distros de Linux.

Los BSD son mucho más similares entre si, eso es una ventaja importante, Fedora no tiene mucho que ver con Debian y a su vez difiere de Gentoo. El kernel BSD tiene menor soporte en hardware pero esta mucho mejor organizado y con menos blobs binarios (no hay q limpiarlo como a linux que puede ser horrible).

Gentoo se construye, los BSD se instalan. Esto hace que aunque pueden hacer las mismas cosas la filosofía es diferente, en FreeBSD las "useflags" (no se llaman así) solo tienden a ajustarse una vez y en las actualizaciones se hace automático, gentoo pregunta cada vez.

Eso es lo que visto hasta el momento, creo que gentoo ha incorporado a linux muchas de las características de los BSD (portage creo que administra mejor los ebuilds pero elimina la posibilidad en la mayoría de los casos de mantener equilibrio entre paquetes binarios y personalizados), por eso es tan buena distro pero estoy pensando seriamente cambiarme a FreeBSD por lo que mencioné antes sobre el kernel, aun estoy en pruebas y en descubrir como ser eficiente con los ports y paquetes.

----------

